# encoding=big5 in XML



## elatedbr (Oct 21, 2003)

I used MSXML2 DOM object to load and save a XML file in ASP code. Because I want to disply Chinese char in browser, I set <?xml version='1.0' encoding='big5' ?> in first line of XML file. The xmlDOC.Save method of DOM component generated a error " Cannot save character in big5 format" .

I don't think XML DOM component really doesn't support "big5" code page, otherwise, how the Chinese people write data into XML file with MS product?! But I cannot find any info from MSDN.

Any one can tell me what did I miss or even better give me a sample code.

p.s. I tried to save on UTF-16, the Chinese char saved but cannot display correctly. So any utf encoding is out of question!!

Thank you for any help!!


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

why are you using msxml2...msxml4 is the latest version

go to http://msdn.microsoft.com/xml/ to get it


----------



## elatedbr (Oct 21, 2003)

Because "Msxml2.DOMDocument" is the register name even MSXML4 I just installed. I don't think that will make different in my problem! Tks.


----------

